# Thoughts about Mystery snails



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

Was wondering if i get a single mystery snail(apple) are they an asexual species where they multiple rapidly or do they need a mate to reproduce? Also do snails create a big bio load..


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Some people say they poop a lot, but I would not compare that to bio-load. I don't think it's possible for there to be a tank so overstocked there's not room for 1 snail.

As for reproduction, I don't know... but it wouldn't be too hard to get rid of them if they did reproduce. Might even make some money.


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

Thank you.. I was thnking of adding one to my heavly planted 14 gallone biocube..
Are they hard to care for you thnk?

jep


----------



## ashokantony (Apr 5, 2011)

jeppun21 said:


> Was wondering if i get a single mystery snail(apple) are they an asexual species where they multiple rapidly or do they need a mate to reproduce? Also do snails create a big bio load..


They need males and females to reproduce. They cannot reproduce on their own, like other snails. 

Word of caution though. If you end up getting a female, changes are that she is already pregnant. She can remain pregnant for a long time.

On the brighter side, even if she is pregnant, she lays the eggs above the waterline and hence can be easily removed if you dont want babies. If you DO end up with babies, as rightly pointed out by redchigh, you can sell and make some money out of them. Lot of folks here like them.


----------



## ashokantony (Apr 5, 2011)

jeppun21 said:


> Thank you.. I was thnking of adding one to my heavly planted 14 gallone biocube..
> Are they hard to care for you thnk?
> 
> jep


Not really that hard. They like pH on neutral to alkaline (I keep mine at 7.5 or 7.6 and they do fine). Water needs to on the harder side. Once you get them and if you see their shells a bit softer, you can add calcium to the water which will harden it. 

They eat veggies, pellets, etc and so no special care is required actually.


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks you.. Yeah i thnk i'll be getting one for my tank just so it can help control the algea and so it can eat the dead plants... Been having a hard time trying to get oto cats .. so this will do for now.. 

jep


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Get confirmation first from someone that mystery and apple (apples are sold as mystery) won't eat your living plants. I'm not sure.


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

From what i read it says that the apple mystery snail dnt eat live plants as long as they are feed right and not starved.. i just got done tlking to a local fish store and they say they sell the black and the apple mystery snail... 

Those anyone knw if the apple mystery snails eat live plants?

jep


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

*Horned Nerite snail/ Bushy Nosed Pleco good for Algae control*

I've had no luck keeping Oto cats. They are sensitive to water conditions. If your tank is not to small you can get a Bushy nosed pleco. They stay small and will not get bigger then 4" and take a long time to grow. If you can get a tiny baby one. They do a great job in cleaning algae from the glass and decorations.

I also found something that does a better job then the Bushy nosed pleco. Horned Nerite snails. They do not reproduce easy so you will not have a mass of snails. They are great for a planted tank as they do not eat plants and are the smallest of the Nerite snails so they can go on light weight plant leaves. If you do get a female they will lay eggs but will not hatch or survive for long as they need brackish water conditions. I got mine at a local fish store for $2.99. I got the smallest size Horned Nerite snail that way I can watch it grow. My tank was clean of algae in 1 day. It did a better job then my Bushy nosed plecos.

Mystery snail are neat also but grow really big. I have an Ivory one in my 30 gal. Bowfront tank.

Here is a good website for snails and shrimps. I have this one saved as it has alot of informmation on different kinds of snails and dwarf shrimps.
www.planetinverts.com/


----------



## kris7047th (May 27, 2011)

Male? This *guy* has been alone in the tank until I had received 6 Magentas today. Or is a female that might be looking to lay eggs? I have never had these snails before, but they are growing on me.


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is another website that has alot of information on Apple Snails or Mystery snails. If you go on this sight under FAQ they have a section so you can tell if your snail is a male or female. 

The Apple Snail (Ampullariidae) Website

Posted a picture of my Ivory Mystery snail


----------

